# Women pregnant via IVF / women with stories that are more than skin deep



## casting.realstories

Hi there,

we are looking for women who have used IVF on their journey to pregnancy to feature in a new skincare campaign. There idea behind the campaign is stories that are more than skin deep, things no one would guess looking at you.

If you are interested in taking part please fill in the questionnaire below. If you have any questions drop me a line at [email protected]

Questionnaire - https://goo.gl/forms/fJPppU80ZSqkLdec2

Filming is set to take place in December and anyone we film with will be paid.

Thanks for your time!
Ciara


----------

